# How NOT to unhook a shark.........



## robc22 (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcSibs8gdVY&feature=player_embedded

Ouch...........


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Now that there was some funny stuff, I don't care who ya are


----------



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

they always say "stupid hurts"...


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Just gotta love it...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Ya can't fix stupid.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Maybe we should invent some sort of device to help avoid situations like this...


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Now _*THAT'S*_ how to scream like a girl!


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

MetroMan said:


> Maybe we should invent some sort of device to help avoid situations like this...


There is, its called a De-Hooker! And if you happen to not have a dehooker, which i do not, use pliers! And dont just twirl the hook around its mouth, i feel that just hurts the shark. Sad, like you all said, cant fix stupid.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Bet you he was a large mouth bass angler.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

$hit if that sharks gonna be that stubborn i would just cut the line your fingers more important than a 5.99 dollar circle hook. For me i think it was disturbing to hear him scream like a girl LOL!


----------



## kyoung490 (May 21, 2007)

I love how he kinda wiggles the hook back and forth like it's a bluegill or something. What a tool.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

kyoung490 said:


> I love how he kinda wiggles the hook back and forth like it's a bluegill or something. What a tool.


twin mercs, and you can tell they are near an oil rig in the gulf from the beeping in the background, and they couldnt afford a 5$ pair of needle nose.


ive literally been kicked in the face before, and i dont think i ever screamed like that LOL


i do when i see snakes however.... but.. shhh


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

I love how he uses the gloved hand just to hold the shark down and the bare hand to play around with the hook in the mouth full of teeth.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

LOL!!!

Bill:fishing:


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

inshoreangler95 said:


> There is, its called a De-Hooker! And if you happen to not have a dehooker, which i do not, use pliers! And dont just twirl the hook around its mouth, i feel that just hurts the shark. Sad, like you all said, cant fix stupid.



Exactly!


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

MetroMan said:


> Maybe we should invent some sort of device to help avoid situations like this...


Me thinks this was meant tongue in cheek...

Watching it, the suspense was killing me, knowing what had to be the outcome. 
The only thing in doubt was how long the camera would roll once the shark did what sharks do.
Classic.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

:shakeshead:

dumbass.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

dudeondacouch said:


> :shakeshead:
> 
> dumbass.


That about wraps it up .. What an idiot , Lucky Idiot that is .


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

the way he cut that fish up with the hook, that shark should a took a finger off... [email protected]$$... no sympathy for stupidity...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*My ole boss's favorite sayin...*

"if'n yer gonna be stupid,ya gots ta be tuff"...


----------



## mutagen (Jun 11, 2009)

Hope stupid and the rest of the stooges on the boat learned a lesson. How many people does it take to warn someone?


----------



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

tjbjornsen said:


> Watching it, the suspense was killing me, knowing what had to be the outcome.
> 
> Classic.


+1 

And what a ninny that guy was....I've NEVER screamed like that, nor would I expect any man to, even if he lost his whole hand. There is only one reason to scream like that, and it is something so heinous it is unspeakable


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

I carry bolt Cutters for the purpose of taking hooks out of a sharks mouth. The Guy got what he deserves, never stick anything you are not willing to lose or have messed up near a salt water fishes mouth, 99.5 5 of them have teeth that cause major damage.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Al Kai said:


> Now that there was some funny stuff, I don't care who ya are


I'm still cryin...........


----------



## ryan511 (Jun 26, 2008)

I usually don't advocate suicide, but I see no other option here. You can't scream like that in front of your buddies and just brush it off. 

Just can't.


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Idiocy at its best. I always have multiple pliers with me, and two pairs of cutters. If I can't get the hook out whole with pliers, I'll try and cut the eye off and slip the hook out that way. Worst case is cutting the leader and leaving just the hook in the side of his mouth to rust out in a week or so.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

LMFAO!!!!!! he screamed like alittle school girl. like said many o time: can't fix stupid!!!!! thanks for the laugh.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

lol...the video is no longer available.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

MetroMan said:


> lol...the video is no longer available.


True, it says, "this video is no longer available due to copyright claims by John Wayne". I dont know what thats about but there ya have it!


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

Ouch!

Tm62


----------

